# Tren pellets magic solution



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2017)

So I've been searching through the forum and other sites. Does any one have a definitive answer how to make your own or what to use to dissolve tren pellets and make some good old fashion tren ace? I know there are many good sponsors here but I just love the feeling of accomplishment when making my own. Only problem is I can't find kits anymore and I hear it's cheaper to make your own solvent. 
I just can't find a real answer to the "magic solution" recipe? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## HansGruber (Mar 7, 2017)

BA at 1-1.5% and BB at 15-18%


----------



## gkn525 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've got a method that is easy as baking a pie brother.u know all the tren pellets contain estrdiol in them now so I figured out a simple&fast method bros.PM me for instructions


----------



## gkn525 (Mar 7, 2017)

&no worries there is 0% estradiol in the prepared tren ace pellets powder.this method should work just as well for the new synevex test propionate pellets with estrogen or estrodiol in those aswell


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 7, 2017)

What kind of tren pellets?
I don't think they make them anymore. Pretty sure the finaplex-H was discontinued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2017)

Hans thank you brother! 

Rajj, it's the component th. They come like the old fina pellets but you have to remove the blue pellet because it contains tylan. (Think I spelled that correct).
I looked over at BKs site and it looks easy enough but wasn't sure on magic solution.  Thanks for input everyone!


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 7, 2017)

I was going to recommend basskiller's website but you habe been there.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 7, 2017)

Nattydread said:


> Hans thank you brother!
> 
> Rajj, it's the component th. They come like the old fina pellets but you have to remove the blue pellet because it contains tylan. (Think I spelled that correct).
> I looked over at BKs site and it looks easy enough but wasn't sure on magic solution.  Thanks for input everyone!





Ahhhh, interesting.
So the estradiol is not in each pellet?
But one individual pellet?
I had no idea. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 7, 2017)

Magic solution the guys I know used 5% ba and 15% BB.

Nothing magic at all. Just something Animal didn't want to share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1 (Mar 8, 2017)

2%ba 18% BB has always been a winner for my mixes


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 8, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Ahhhh, interesting.
> So the estradiol is not in each pellet?
> But one individual pellet?
> I had no idea. Thanks for the heads up!



I believe these don't even have the estradiol. The Tylan is a antibiotic. 
And it's in the one blue pellet.


----------



## HansGruber (Mar 8, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Ahhhh, interesting.
> So the estradiol is not in each pellet?
> But one individual pellet?
> I had no idea. Thanks for the heads up!





Only use the light yellow pellets, No need to go over 1.5% BA honestly, I make mine at 1%...


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks Hans.
My knowledge is from
The dinosaur ages. Guys like superchicken, Mr.T and Harvey Balboner.  So I am sure things have advanced and there are better methods. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 9, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> What kind of tren pellets?
> I don't think they make them anymore. Pretty sure the finaplex-H was discontinued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can still find them but now they come with a pellet of Tylan. You just remove the Tylan pellet and your good to go.


----------



## sodzl (Mar 15, 2017)

Could have sworn the super solvent contained some guiacol(sp)


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 16, 2017)

sodzl said:


> Could have sworn the super solvent contained some guiacol(sp)



I know for fact that some 'kits' back in the past used Guaiacol as the magic solution.


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 11, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Thanks Hans.
> My knowledge is from
> The dinosaur ages. Guys like superchicken, Mr.T and Harvey Balboner.  So I am sure things have advanced and there are better methods.
> 
> ...



Guess Im from the dinosaur ages too lol

Ordering pellets and "aroma therapy" kits and a little time and there you go, liquid gold. Much simpler times haha


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 11, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> What kind of tren pellets?
> I don't think they make them anymore. Pretty sure the finaplex-H was discontinued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think they discontinued did they? They just became super expensive. Heet was always the solvent we used to break down the pellets though. Its ethyl alcohol I believe


----------



## heavy hitter (Apr 11, 2017)

Seems like an expensive way to make tren though considering all the good raw suppliers out there these days


----------



## Southernjuice (May 2, 2017)

Used to love making my tren....and for others!! If you want it without the damn strife buy it made ready!!!!


----------



## BigBob (May 2, 2017)

Any of you use the "notacow" method?  So easy

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread (May 2, 2017)

That's the one I plan on using. Saw it on BK's site. Been busy lately. I have everything but carrier oil. Gonna use mct


----------



## xman280 (Sep 24, 2017)

Tylan is a vet antibiotic, no estradiol in the component-TH....that thing acts different than the fina, I cooked it this yer for 6 months non stop, if something didnt look right, i ll trash it and buy more...till i figured out that there is some modification done on the product. Used he same recipe as fina, which was coming very nice orange color and was staying that way, clear, good tren cough everytime i use a new shooting spot. Now that component on several occasions turned to be simply yellow, after 24 hrs in the solution and all, after some heating at different temperatures,  some was coming orange, some not, the orange color was getting lighter in matter of weeks and the solution was getting foggy tren cough - rarely. Nothing unusula to what Iread others experienced, but I was used to making the same product from fina over and over again for years..... and that thing just drove me crazy while trying to figure out what am i doing wrong....at the end just stopped caring about it...used it as it was...and it worked....


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 20, 2018)

So finally made this tren. Used mct oil. Never used before. Everything went really good. Only issue is it stings like a mofo! Is cause of the mct? I used 2percent
20percent 
On ba bb. Was that too high? 
Well what’s done is done, just don’t wanna repeat this mistake. Thanks for any input fellas


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Homemade tren is the only way


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 20, 2018)

What dose did you make it at?  I personally don't think 2/20 should give you any issues with sting or pip.  I don't know how much you made or the strength but if its a smaller batch and your measurements were evenly slightly off it could easily be higher than 2/20.  You can always add some EO or sterile oil if its an issue.  I'm jealous though I used to love making my tren from the pellets, it was always so damn good!


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 24, 2018)

Made it at 100mg a ml. I thought I was pretty accurate on the 2/20. 
Noticed some days it stings and others nothing. Never happened to me before.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Oct 26, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Made it at 100mg a ml. I thought I was pretty accurate on the 2/20.
> Noticed some days it stings and others nothing. Never happened to me before.


Wish I would have seen this earlier Im pretty sure guiacol was used in the magic solution cuz I used it ALOT back in the day and then when I ordered some for other compounds it hit me that that was what was in the old magic solution.  

100ml @ 100mg per ml
10grams - Tren A 
2 ml - BA
20ml - BB 
10ml - GUA 
59.52 - carrier oil


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks H


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 30, 2018)

Tren made from pellets was far superior to any I have gotten from UGL’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Genetikfightr (Nov 5, 2018)

Can anyone pm where to get pellets please? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

